# Mystery object to buzz past Earth today



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

It was nice knowin' y'all!! 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100112/ap_on_sc/us_sci_space_miss


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

[theme from twilight zone playing]



> Astronomers say it may be space junk or it could be a tiny asteroid, ...


Well, then that is not 'really' a mystery is it?!!?



> too small to cause damage even if it hit. It's 33 to 50 feet wide at most.


I don't know about that... I've seen several sources quote a meteorite of ~ 10meters diameter / 33 feet can explode with the approximate force of the atomic bombs dropped on Japan. So I think it's more appropriate to say it wouldn't cause 'much' damage...unless you are right under it, then the damage is total!

Either way, looks like it should be a miss, so we should be in the clear....until 12/12


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's pretty rude of a mystery object to threaten to whizz on the earth. My goodness, whatever happened to good manners? Mystery objects just have no respect for other people's possessions, and....oh, you said "whizz _by_" - never mind


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe it's more of those mutant alien porcupines coming for a visit.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Is it my retrieval ship? Did the beacon work?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

it's my baloon with my child in it I accidently dropped the strings


----------

